# Girls Medical Colleges



## Juri (Oct 15, 2015)

hello everyone need your help

can anyone list me *girls* private medical colleges (not currpted ones pls)


----------



## Civillian (Sep 22, 2015)

Fatima Jinnah Medical University I think is the only girls medical college in punjab for private as well as government sector.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

A private girls college sis in faisalabad.


----------



## Juri (Oct 15, 2015)

Civillian said:


> Fatima Jinnah Medical University I think is the only girls medical college in punjab for private as well as government sector.



but im looking for *BDS* do thy hv this program

- - - Updated - - -



baby doll said:


> A private girls college sis in faisalabad.


 will thy accept me without ush/entry test the provincal ones??

n plus whn should i apply?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

University Medical And Dental College, Faisalabad-UoF
Abbottabad Medical College For Women-KMU
Fatima Jinnah Medical College,Lahore-UoP


----------

